# Help Selecting Drivetrain for '71 Westfalia



## SVTHorsnake (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a beautiful '71 Westfalia Bus, and if my name didn't give it away, I'm a Ford guy (I know nothing about VWs)
It's missing an engine and transmission. I was told the only engine that will bolt in is the 1600 cc and an original transmission.
So far, I have found a '78 2000 cc and a early '70's bug transmission. Aside from needing a smaller fly wheel, the transmission looks like it will bolt up. Aside from minor fabrications to get the wiring harness for the engine ran, will this engine bolt in along with the bug half shafts or would this require major surgery? 
Engine is complete with shrouds and wiring.
Thanks in advance


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Help Selecting Drivetrain for '71 Westfalia (SVTHorsnake)*

Try this site - you might have better luck getting some direction:
http://www.westfalia.org/
GL


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Help Selecting Drivetrain for '71 Westfalia (SVTHorsnake)*

The 1971 Type 2 (bus) used the upright engine, similar to that used in the Type 1 (Beetle). It was the last bus to use the Type 1 engine. Factory displacement was up to 1.6 liters. This engine was used in the Beetle until its demise in 2005(?).
The 1972 bus began the use of the Type 4 engine, which was the large flat heavy block. This engine displaced 1.8 to 2.0 liters in stock form. This engine was used in buses and Vanagons through about 1981. Also used in Type 4 VW and Porsche 914.
The two engine styles are NOT interchangeable. It would require major modification of your bus to make the larger engine fit. The engine compartment of the 1972 bus was very different than that of the 1971.
My recommendation? There are several VW engine builders that can create larger displacement from the Type 1 engine. 1835cc is a common modified engine. Combine this with some quality parts and dual carburators, and you will have a nice running bus.
Transmission? I would stick with one similar to the original. The Bug transmission is probably geared differently, and probably not strong enough. You would have to trace the transmission number to know exactly what you have.
I would recommend against doing any non-reversable modifications, since a 1971 Westfalia in great condition will definitely increase in value.


----------



## woodstockdub (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Help Selecting Drivetrain for '71 Westfalia (alpinweiss)*

dude listen to this guy.
i have owned a 71 and a 73 westy.
the 71 will only take an upright 'beetle style' motor.
but, the 71 is the last year for the small lights and is much nicer.

but, you must increase the displacement cause that 1600 motor will maybe go 75 mph down hill and deliver gas mileage like a hummer.
good luck!


----------



## csa000 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Help Selecting Drivetrain for '71 Westfalia (woodstockdub)*

Stay away from a 1835cc engine. They use 92mm pistons and the cylinders are thin walled. That means overheating in a bus. Find a junker bus your same year or from 68 up to your year. The 68 thru 70 will be geared a touch lower but not bad. A bug transmission isn't strong enough for a Westy. With a stock transmission and stock sized tires you won't cruise at 75. My 68 Westy is good for 65 if I push it but I run it about 60 and go. There is a rear mount that you will need for the engine. Some folks call it a mustache bar but it mounts to the crank pulley side of your engine to the two stubs on the sides of the engine compartment. Hope this helps


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Help Selecting Drivetrain for '71 Westfalia (csa000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csa000* »_Stay away from a 1835cc engine. They use 92mm pistons and the cylinders are thin walled. That means overheating in a bus. Find a junker bus your same year or from 68 up to your year. The 68 thru 70 will be geared a touch lower but not bad. A bug transmission isn't strong enough for a Westy. With a stock transmission and stock sized tires you won't cruise at 75. My 68 Westy is good for 65 if I push it but I run it about 60 and go. There is a rear mount that you will need for the engine. Some folks call it a mustache bar but it mounts to the crank pulley side of your engine to the two stubs on the sides of the engine compartment. Hope this helps

Good point on the overheating. All the successful 1835 conversions I have seen had large auxiliary oil coolers. Even then, you trade some durability for performance.
You are also correct on the speed (or lack thereof). These vehicles were never designed to cruise at 80 mph. Even if you were to have enough power, I think it would be a terror to hold on the road.
In my experience, all buses (modified or not) have marginal cooling. This also applies to large commercial buses that are rear-engined. It seems to be mostly an aerodynamic issue.










_Modified by alpinweiss at 3:16 PM 1-6-2008_


----------

